# Toronto to Halifax



## Dylan Christopher (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi all,

Heading from Toronto to Halifax at the beginning of August, got seven days to kill and thinking of checking out Toronto, Ottawa, Quebec, and Halifax.
Looking for cool kitschy places, anarcho communities and squats, small cool towns, food, nature, etc. Any information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sd40chef (Jul 22, 2016)

cape Breton island in nova scotia is amazing, but I guess that's a bit northeast of Halifax...

I couldn't tell you much about Toronto, only been there a few times and im not so much familiar with the city.

I lived in Ottawa for 3 years in highschool, really not too much exciting there. I wouldn't recommend it.

quebec city... its alright. I suppose its worth checking out. there are a few cool spots I found around the city.

Halifax is probably my favourite of the above mentioned cities, you might come across squats. I recommend checking out the arc, its a drop in centre run by two really kind women, Dorothy and Emily, on Gottingen st. its a sweet place, they have photographs of all the travellers that came in over the years all over the walls, in the basement they have washers and dryers you can use and have signs that people have used for flying signs/spanging plastered all over the walls and some are pretty creative. you can shower, eat good food, make patches, read, talk to whoevers there, get clean socks. its somewhere I always stop in Halifax.

between Toronto and Halifax.... there is not so much breathtaking scenery if you stick to the main hwy. gaspesie in quebec is supposed to tbe really good. PEI was a bit boring for me but nice for beaches. newfoundland is beautiful, people are funny and pretty kind.

new Brunswick is pretty average IMO, cities boring. you could check out the bay of fundy, the tides there are pretty shocking.

have fun!


----------



## sd40chef (Jul 22, 2016)

you will find good food in all cities, especially the maritimes if you like seafood.


----------



## Tude (Jul 25, 2016)

Was supposed to go from Toronto to Halifax with a friend several years ago - I ended up canceling but she went and loved it (visited a mutual friend of ours) - they did a lot of bicycle riding - the trails looked awesome.


----------



## Skidkidfox (Aug 8, 2016)

If youre in halifax check out long lake abd chocolate lake! Both are walking distance from the north/west end but you can also get on the 52 to crosstown for 2.25$ and it will take ya right there! Great for swimming and camping out.


----------



## BlackRabbit (Aug 24, 2016)

There will certainly be zero anarchist squats on your way, though I dunno about NB and Nova Scotia... but I'll be damned if there are any over there. Maybe in Moncton who knows? Actually almost anyone won't get what you're talking about if you ask them about "squats". They might direct you to some gym... lol

Anarchist communities.... a few, though that depends how you define these two words. There are far better anarchist milieus in the Greater Toronto Area (West side) and maybe Kingston.

Just beware of mirages. Anarchy in this region is never exactly what it pretends to be. Many posers these days, especially...


----------

